# Take a trip to Neverland! Slideshow



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2009)

On line exclusive photos of the interior of Michael Jackson (he just WON'T go away will he??) Neverland Mansion. 
http://www.architecturaldigest.com/...s_private_kingdom_slideshow?slide=9#globalNav

This link gives a preview of the issue... the 4th picture of the manikins are unnerving to say the least... especially the boy-scout, creating an entry going into his bedroom. http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/pepsi/inside-michael-jacksons-private-kingdom/30?nc


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 29, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> On line exclusive photos of the interior of Michael Jackson (he just WON'T go away will he??) Neverland Mansion. http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/pepsi/inside-michael-jacksons-private-kingdom/30?nc



Is Architectural Digest doing best and worst lists, like People magazine? Most of that place was pretty darn tacky. The only setting that wasn't garish was the patio and grilling area.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 30, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Is Architectural Digest doing best and worst lists, like People magazine? Most of that place was pretty darn tacky. The only setting that wasn't garish was the patio and grilling area.


 
Can't be worse than Graceland.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 30, 2009)

I think it's a beautiful place, very tastefully done with the exception of the pictures of the mannequins.  The picture of the outdoor grill area seemed kinda sad.  I mean, it's the perfect place to have friends over to hang out and drink beer, but I have a hard time imagining Michael Jackson doing that sort of thing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 30, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> I think it's a beautiful place, very tastefully done with the exception of the pictures of the mannequins.  The picture of the outdoor grill area seemed kinda sad.  I mean, it's the perfect place to have friends over to hang out and drink beer, but I have a hard time imagining Michael Jackson doing that sort of thing.


Yeah same here. There are a lot of things I wish I could've done in my childhood as well... but I grew up and even more... I accepted the fact that I grew up. So should've Michael. 
The place is amazing and one wonders if it'll be like another Graceland or will it be all cataloged and sold?


----------

